# First bad experience



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.

I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.

He left me 1 star and said that my navigation was bad and pickup didn't go well.

So I've been doing this for 4 days and already have a 1-star rating. Luckily, 16 other people rated me with a 5 and I even have a few compliments and badges but it feels so unfair that uber would allow this. In the future, I'm kicking the jerks out and they can give me the 1 star. I spent 30 minutes taking this guy's abuse to get a five star (or at least NO rating) and he does this.

Tell me I'm not alone.

Update: Coming in late to this thread and want to tell me what I did wrong? You're welcome to do that, of course. But I've been told (and told and told and told ). I understand. I've improved my ways. Thanks everyone who contributed!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

First warning. You waited for 10 minutes. You should cancel at 5 min and move on. Report the rider for rudeness and explain everything you just said.

Also report you feel unsafe driving this pax.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I researched how to report him. Luckily, when he left to smoke, I texted my boyfriend to let him know what was going on so I had a time stamp and could find his ride. What can I expect from Uber?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


You are not alone. You have only been doing this for a week. I give you a couple months and you would not tolerate this crap any more. Wait 5 minutes and leave when the red cancel sign pops up.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

That's not even close to horrible on the uber driver spectrum. Annoying yes. Don't put up with pax shit. Avoid grocery stores.

PS: now you know why the airport has 300 drivers there 24/7.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm a mom of teens, incredibly diplomatic, and a pretty tough cookie but this was humbling how powerless I felt.



dirtylee said:


> That's not even close to horrible on the uber driver spectrum. Annoying yes. Don't put up with pax shit. Avoid grocery stores.
> 
> PS: now you know why the airport has 300 drivers there 24/7.


Frightening.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Also I dont drive drunk people, if they are too drunk I lock my door and cancel my trip.

If you report the rider for rudeness, you will never be matched with him again. Also tell Uber that he threatened to give you 1-star if you dont do what he asked. You felt unsafe.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh, your 1st mistake.

Cancel after 5 minutes, rider no show. You aren't supposed to be waiting 10 minutes.

Stop being friends with the pax.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Great advice. Thank you, guys. It's a learning curve.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes after 1 month driving, you will have 0 tolerance.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> I'm a mom of teens, incredibly diplomatic, and a pretty tough cookie but this was humbling how powerless I felt.
> 
> Frightening.


Don't be afraid to drive away, once u see what kind of rider they are. You probably won't get many more like him, but when u do don't take too much abuse. My wife did this for a while and was kissed, groped, solicitied, and even witnessed sex acts in the back seat. It may be best to work early mornings, daytime or until 11 pm for now. Sorry you had to see the bad side of this job so quickly.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry, but I smell bacon! Some of us are just naive


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> Tell me I'm not alone.


Holy crap! 
I might be more willing to give in to 2 men raping me than to put up with that crap.

Helping him carry his things?
You get paid to drive, not walk. Unless it's an elderly person with a cane, I'm not helping.

Next time you get a 1 star threat, pull over and end ride immediately. You're getting a 1 star anyway.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> Don't be afraid to drive away, once u see what kind of rider they are. You probably won't get many more like him, but when u do don't take too much abuse. My wife did this for a while and was kissed, groped, solicitied, and even witnessed sex acts in the back seat. It may be best to work early mornings, daytime or until 11 pm for now. Sorry you had to see the bad side of this job so quickly.


I'm a big ugly ass dude and all that happened to me too lol.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Never wait longer than 5 minutes, at the first sign of trouble if you haven't started the ride, don't, just cancel. 

I'm sorry that happened too you. I couldn't imagine how awful being a female driver with a aggressive male would be like. Your car your rules. Don't worry about your rating over your nerves or safety. If you ever feel unsafe you need to pull straight into a well lit, populated area and get out and ask for help calling the police.

The more that paxhole saw he could push you the more he took advantage of the situation. It really pisses me off to hear this story. I wish I could of been a good samaritan nearby to of jerked that punk out of your car for you.

Some people you can't please and they will ding your rating regardless of your performance. Driving drunks at night is a high risk option. If possible driving early mornings will introduce you to a much better group of passengers. Riders heading to work or to the airport are almost always ready to roll and happy to have a driver. It will get easier, this website has a wealth of information that can really help. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Pull over. Tell paxhole ride is over get out and have PAXHOLE CANCEL! If they refuse, step out of vehicle and call 911 IMMEDIATELY.
This jerk was a clear threat to your safety!
This way they cannot rate you and you still get paid for mileage driven.
Report all details to uber first chance you have and request his account be deactivated.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Okay.

No on waiting longer than 5 minutes, unless you have talked with them and they clearly respect your time.
No on then waiting again while they take a cig break. End trip, car in drive, press the gas pedal.
No on being intimidated by a 1 star rating. Yes you have few rides, but Uber will give you some lead time on your rating to make it up. A serious threat of a 1* is instant end ride in my book.
No on carrying stuff for pax unless they have been pleasant and you want to do them a favor. You clearly didn't want to do him a favor.
I have no problems with drunk guys, but as a female, you might examine if you even want to put up with their BS from the get go.

Don't let a rating threat control you. You are in charge of your car, not him or anyone else.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Pull over. Tell paxhole ride is over get out and have PAXHOLE CANCEL! If they refuse, step out of vehicle and call 911 IMMEDIATELY.
> This jerk was a clear threat to your safety!
> This way they cannot rate you and you still get paid for mileage driven.
> Report all details to uber first chance you have and request his account be deactivated.


This is a great strategy! I'll definitely use it if something like this happens again.



Cableguynoe said:


> Holy crap!
> I might be more willing to give in to 2 men raping me than to put up with that crap.
> 
> Helping him carry his things?
> ...


Definitely. I knew he was going to give me 1-star in the end and was so mad at myself for putting myself through all that. I haven't even told y'all all that went on in that 30 minutes. Dude was a piece of shit.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> This is a great strategy! I'll definitely use it if something like this happens again.


Absolutely. Trust your instinct when it tells you that the situation is concerning, even in the slightest manor!
The PAX's intimidating demeanor and actions were clearly reason enough to take a defensive actions regarding your safety.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> Don't be afraid to drive away, once u see what kind of rider they are. You probably won't get many more like him, but when u do don't take too much abuse. My wife did this for a while and was kissed, groped, solicitied, and even witnessed sex acts in the back seat. It may be best to work early mornings, daytime or until 11 pm for now. Sorry you had to see the bad side of this job so quickly.


I started my own company and drive uber to supplement my income while I get it off the ground. Unfortunately, that means late night driving for me.

It's a great option for people but my hope is that I only need to drive for 3-4 months. I can deal with a lot, but I may come here and cry to y'all sometimes. 

Someone here posted about wishing they were there and could have defended me himself. I can't find it now so I don't know if you deleted your response, but I appreciated the chivalry!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


This ride was never supposed to take place..how do I know? Because you waited more than 5 minutes! Ass in seat within 5 minutes or collect no show fee! Not only can they see you on the map, they get notice you arrived. Never call, text or answer the phone it only leads to negotiations or instructions. NOPE!!

keep a pepper spray near your door..always have a plan to bail out of the car if things get out of control..grab keys, phone and pepper on the way out. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


You are alone. Never wait 10mins for a pax. That's was tip #1


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> This is a great strategy! I'll definitely use it if something like this happens again.
> 
> Definitely. I knew he was going to give me 1-star in the end and was so mad at myself for putting myself through all that. I haven't even told y'all all that went on in that 30 minutes. Dude was a piece of shit.


It's okay, Love Monkey. Do not be critical of yourself. We were all new to Uber at one time and ALL of us have made the same and/or similar mistakes.
Take away the important lessons from it as to improve your assesment skills of paxholes and their demeanor.
You want to know what I do now approximately 6 months and 1300 rides? I think like a cop! Cops will always say that their is no such thing as a "routine traffic stop." The same as far as I'm concerned applies to PAX's pick ups. Never are they to be treated by the driver as "routine." 
Be alert and aware as can be with every PAX as you approach them and quickly analyze. Any red flags that appear is a valid reason to cancel and move on!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> I wish I could of been a good samaritan nearby to of jerked that punk out of your car for you.





Love_Monkey said:


> Someone here posted about wishing they were there and could have defended me himself. I can't find it now so I don't know if you deleted your response, but I appreciated the chivalry!


MoreTips 
That dude would take a bullet for any Uber driver. Even a few Lyft drivers.

It's funny that you picked love monkey as your name
We already have a love monkey.
Rakos

He can also protect you


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

Driving for Uber will require you to have to confront people at times and kick them out of your car for their bad behavior. When customer's begin to act up, not only is it disrespectful but then you become a distracted driver which creates a dangerous driving situation for you. I have some rules that I set for myself every time that I pick someone up. 

1. Lock your car doors before you arrive. This protects you if someone looks suspicious or if a pool rider brings more than 2 people. Once you decide that it's safe, unlock your doors.

2. As others have mentioned, cancel after 5 minutes. The reason according to myself, is that in my experience people who make you wait more than 5 minutes are usually rude or problematic passengers. 

3. Kick the passenger out if they act up and they become a distraction. This protects you from getting into an accident. That's the one thing that I hate about driving for Uber. At some point you "will" come across a passenger that you will have to stand your ground against. Just kick them out. Like ripping off a band aid. 

75% of my passengers in the bay area are rude, condescending or abusive. This job is quite an eye opener.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

You've gotten a lot of good advice, just something you said that jumped out at me is, Uber did not allow this to happen, you did. I don't say that to come down on you, but so that you can understand and be aware that you always had total control over the situation. Don't ever feel, or allow a pax to make you feel like you are powerless. 

And youre a mom? You know how to put your foot down! lol I too am a female driver and a mom...Ive been in situations where someone has made me feel uncomfortable, but I'll never..ever show it...I get stern and will flash my evil eye with a quickness if necessary, it works I tell ya. If someone means another harm, they will sooner take advantage of someone they think will be weak and easy... This guy did that 100%. The moment he saw you waited 10 min for him, he knew that he could push boundaries and would continue to push those boundaries to see what you would let him get away with....everything, as it turns out!

Hope that you can reflect on how this ride went, use it as a learning experience along with all the really great advice you got (everything I thought of has been said already so I wont repeat the advice, just that what everyone has said is correct!) Reflect on what you could have done differently, and make a pact with yourself that you will not allow this to happen again.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> I started my own company and drive uber to supplement my income while I get it off the ground. Unfortunately, that means late night driving for me.
> 
> It's a great option for people but my hope is that I only need to drive for 3-4 months. I can deal with a lot, but I may come here and cry to y'all sometimes.
> 
> Someone here posted about wishing they were there and could have defended me himself. I can't find it now so I don't know if you deleted your response, but I appreciated the chivalry!


 You will be fine. Sounds like you are a strong lady.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

All good advice you've been given. You now have your 1st bad experience under your belt so it will be easier to stop it next time.

If you ever feel threatened, go to a well lit spot, preferably with people around, end the ride and kick them out. 

And don't EVER repeat the mistake of leaving your car to carry things to his place. So wrong on so many levels but mostly on the safety factor.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


Or you could invest in a trunk monkey...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You've received a lot of good advice. The only thing I will add is:

Be slow to start the trip (the start trip slider). Scope out the passenger with the greeting/confirming name phase (while the doors are locked and the windows are mostly up). If there is anything negative or you get bad vibes consider canceling the trip at this point. Why? Because it is far less risky for you to cancel now rather than later after you already let them in and started the trip.

If you have to simply roll up the window and drive away! In fact this is probably the best thing to do! If Uber ever contacts you all you should have to say is that you felt unsafe with the passenger and that should be enough.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Maglight flashlight, like the cops use. It's held up by the Light itself, and the part where the batteries are in makes a lovely club weapon. A smaller version of it with very bright LED lights can be used to shine the light into someone's eyes to Blind them as part of your self defense. If you hold it in your fist it will also support your fist just like holding a roll of pennies. There are pens that are made from military grade material that are very strong and can be used to stab into soft tissue in the neck and shoulder area while you were using your small flashlight to Blind your attacker. A pen will hurt more than a knife. A small knife hidden somewhere on your body can also be used if these other things were not able to be used or were not used effectively. Hide it somewhere easy to get to and if you have to stab whether it is with the pain or with the knife do it repeatedly. If you're going to carry some form of mace or pepper spray, get the gel form that comes out in a stream, not a spray. Your car is an enclosed space, and anything you spray inside of it will be affecting you, as well. A gel stream won't spread out in the air as much. You should also be aware that unless you are getting military / law enforcement grade pepper spray (which is illegal gor anyone other than military or law enforcement personnel to have), there will be a certain segment of the population that it will not affect at all. You don't necessarily want to spray something at someone and piss them off and find them not incapacitated at all. A personal alarm is another option. You pull the pin like a hand grenade, and the alarm goes off. It won't stop until the pin is replaced.

Make sure you have a dual camera dash cam. You can pick up a black box brand on Amazon for about $100. Tell your passengers that it uploads directly to the cloud oh, so they don't think they can just rip it off on the way out after they've misbehaved and get away scot-free.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


You followed him to his apartment?

I would have cancelled at 5 mins, but barring that and assuming I got him home WITHOUT kicking him out (unlikely) I would have told him it was against uber policy to leave my car and the moment he was gone with his first trip with his crap the rest would have been on the sidewalk and I'd be gone.

Never mind not putting up with crap, what you did was unsafe and not very smart.

And uber won't even change the 5 star you gave him now. So you just made it worse for the NEXT driver who isn't expecting an ahole.

As a female I try not to pick up these sorts in the first place. I never let someone in my car after 5 mins unless I've vetted them first (by phone or through a locked car door) AND it's a long trip going the direction I want to go OR it's a good surge.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Good advice has already been given. The only thing I'd like to add is never let yourself feel powerless doing this gig. It is your car and you shouldn't tolerate foolishness or disrespect like this. Too many drivers are paralyzed over possibly getting a poor rating or getting deactivated like it is the end of the world. Accept the inevitability of an unfounded deactivation, don't rely on this as your main source of income and you'll feel much more liberated. Never compromise your own self-respect to cretins, especially not for 1979 taxi rates. Now at 3.5x surge...


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


Do you want to buy a bridge?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

BTW Love_Monkey regarding this trip moving forward, go to the trip details for this ride, select Help, then select Issue with a rider. In the comments, let them know that you felt unsafe with him, he threatened you and watched to make sure you gave him 5 stars but he only deserves 1. Also ask them to make sure you never have to ride with him again. Short and to the point...support has a low attention span, blunt messages get the best results.

Don't let this go....this guy really needs to be properly reported.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks all for the replies, advice, and occasional admonishment.



Cndragon said:


> You've gotten a lot of good advice, just something you said that jumped out at me is, Uber did not allow this to happen, you did. I don't say that to come down on you, but so that you can understand and be aware that you always had total control over the situation. Don't ever feel, or allow a pax to make you feel like you are powerless.
> 
> And youre a mom? You know how to put your foot down! lol I too am a female driver and a mom...Ive been in situations where someone has made me feel uncomfortable, but I'll never..ever show it...I get stern and will flash my evil eye with a quickness if necessary, it works I tell ya. If someone means another harm, they will sooner take advantage of someone they think will be weak and easy... This guy did that 100%. The moment he saw you waited 10 min for him, he knew that he could push boundaries and would continue to push those boundaries to see what you would let him get away with....everything, as it turns out!
> 
> Hope that you can reflect on how this ride went, use it as a learning experience along with all the really great advice you got (everything I thought of has been said already so I wont repeat the advice, just that what everyone has said is correct!) Reflect on what you could have done differently, and make a pact with yourself that you will not allow this to happen again.


100% agree. That's why I was so mad at myself. I felt in the moment like I was trapped but yeah, that's on me. I never felt physically threatened by him. I wouldn't have hesitated throwing him out or driving somewhere well lit and calling 911 if that had been the case. I was in full blown mom mode. He absolutely took advantage of my naïveté but I was quite stern with him at times. Before this experience I thought handling drunk people wouldn't be an issue. I felt I could handle it. This has taught me that though I CAN handle it, I take no pleasure and it's not worth it.

*Mom fist bump*



SuzeCB said:


> Maglight flashlight, like the cops use. It's held up by the Light itself, and the part where the batteries are in makes a lovely club weapon. A smaller version of it with very bright LED lights can be used to shine the light into someone's eyes to Blind them as part of your self defense. If you hold it in your fist it will also support your fist just like holding a roll of pennies. There are pens that are made from military grade material that are very strong and can be used to stab into soft tissue in the neck and shoulder area while you were using your small flashlight to Blind your attacker. A pen will hurt more than a knife. A small knife hidden somewhere on your body can also be used if these other things were not able to be used or were not used effectively. Hide it somewhere easy to get to and if you have to stab whether it is with the pain or with the knife do it repeatedly. If you're going to carry some form of mace or pepper spray, get the gel form that comes out in a stream, not a spray. Your car is an enclosed space, and anything you spray inside of it will be affecting you, as well. A gel stream won't spread out in the air as much. You should also be aware that unless you are getting military / law enforcement grade pepper spray (which is illegal gor anyone other than military or law enforcement personnel to have), there will be a certain segment of the population that it will not affect at all. You don't necessarily want to spray something at someone and piss them off and find them not incapacitated at all. A personal alarm is another option. You pull the pin like a hand grenade, and the alarm goes off. It won't stop until the pin is replaced.
> 
> Make sure you have a dual camera dash cam. You can pick up a black box brand on Amazon for about $100. Tell your passengers that it uploads directly to the cloud oh, so they don't think they can just rip it off on the way out after they've misbehaved and get away scot-free.


I told my 16 year old son what happened and it's the first thing he said to me. "Buy a dash cam." It's on the list.



Cndragon said:


> BTW Love_Monkey regarding this trip moving forward, go to the trip details for this ride, select Help, then select Issue with a rider. In the comments, let them know that you felt unsafe with him, he threatened you and watched to make sure you gave him 5 stars but he only deserves 1. Also ask them to make sure you never have to ride with him again. Short and to the point...support has a low attention span, blunt messages get the best results.
> 
> Don't let this go....this guy really needs to be properly reported.


I reported it and uber said they would contact the driver.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> What can I expect from Uber?


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

I want to add, all my other 40+ rides this far have been great. 

Crazy how it only takes one.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I want to add, all my other 40+ rides this far have been great.
> 
> Crazy how it only takes one.


I've done close to 2000 rides and I've only got about 10 bad experiences. I drive only at night. So it's not so bad.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I've done close to 2000 rides and I've only got about 10 bad experiences. I drive only at night. So it's not so bad.


Glad to hear that! I'm remaining positive. (While currently sitting in the staging area at the airport.)


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I want to add, all my other 40+ rides this far have been great.
> 
> Crazy how it only takes one.


Yeah, you'll find that stuff like this is rare, far and few between. I got my worst ride ever, and only pax Ive ever had to kick out of my car, when I was brand new. Consider it a hazing maybe? We all need at least one "What was your worst uber ride?" story to be able to tell, right?


----------



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

Don't ever go into some guys apartment like that. You never know if it's some psycho or something.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Cndragon said:


> Yeah, you'll find that stuff like this is rare, far and few between.


Really? I disagree.

In 50 rides, odds are one will be like this, especially if those 50 rides include waiting for riders to come out after 5 minutes, waiting for riders who want you to sit and wait for them during a "stop" on their trip, etc, etc...

I cancel or end any trip where the rider shows disrespect for me.

For example, if I get called by the rider while in route, and they say "Are you coming", I respond "not anymore", hang up and cancel. And like others have said, leave at 5 minutes, because any rider that would make you wait five minutes is going to show disrespect for you in other ways once they are in the car.

This is a peer to peer service. I'm your peer. You're my peer. I respect you. You respect me. If they want a servant, then they shouldn't be using a peer to peer service.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


I've only got two 1-star ratings in 550 trips, but they were both in my first few weeks - one lady in a really bad mood who went about half a mile, and a drunk guy who leaked pee on my back seat!

Strangely since then, no "bad" passengers - but again I only pick people up during commuting hours so I don't typically get the drunks.

Hang in there and:

1) Don't take things personally
2) Bail on bad situations early - if the 5 minutes has expired and the person isn't there - hasta la vista
3) If a customer is a jerk IN ANY WAY before they even get in the car - don't take the ride because they're going to give you a bad rating.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


 Hi there, it has already been said a few times, but please don't wait past the five-minute mark (when the red "cancel no show" box pops up, cancel the ride and tap "rider no-show" so you can be paid the cancellation fee you earned for waiting.

If it is surging in your area, you don't even have to wait five minutes, if it's surging I might wait one minute, since passengers are supposed to be ready to go when they order an Uber. In theory, no driver should have to wait more than 10 seconds for any passenger pick-up to arrive.

Once you do more rides and feel more comfortable, it will become a breeze to deal with horrid, atrocious passengers like the one you dealt with. He should not have been allowed in your car, I'm so sorry you had to deal with that bullshit.

Hopefully that will be the worst you have to deal with, there will always be annoying passengers but most will be cool and nice.

Good luck and don't put up with crappy people - you are not obligated, and anytime you don't feel comfortable just stop the ride.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

sledrunner said:


> Don't ever go into some guys apartment like that. You never know if it's some psycho or something.


Good advice. I wouldn't have put a toe IN his apartment. Just walked his stuff to his door.

Trust me y'all, the more I read and think about it, the dumber I feel. I just really naively believed I wouldn't deal with things like that and was unprepared. Won't happen again!


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Holy crap!
> I might be more willing to give in to 2 men raping me than to put up with that crap.
> 
> Helping him carry his things?
> ...


Not even me ? Just cause I don't need a cane doesn't mean I don't need help once in awhile.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Really? I disagree.
> 
> In 50 rides, odds are one will be like this, especially if those 50 rides include waiting for riders to come out after 5 minutes, waiting for riders who want you to sit and wait for them during a "stop" on their trip, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


It could be a regional thing..Im in Miami, considering how people generally are, Im super surprised actually with how cool most of my pax are. Im inching up on 900 rides and have only had to kick one person out, only a handful of 3's, if even that much. The majority of my rides are pretty boring and unmemorable. I drive all hours btw, up til 3 or 4am, I do avoid sketchy areas though.

You really nailed it though when you said "especially if...." Kinda like the advice I gave earlier, you are in control, you decide what you allow. if you wait over 5m, allow people to be disrespectful etc, then yeah, they are going to assume they can walk all over you and it'll just get worse from there. Nip it in the bud, assert authority as soon as necessary, if necessary, and that will cut down on the bad rides tremendously.

The second that cancel ride message pops up I hit it... I used to look around nervously,just to make sure they arent coming cause Id feel so bad if they were to walk up just as Im driving away...no longer, my eyes are dead set on my phone, I hit cancel and off I go, I dont even look left right or in my rearview. That, in and of itself, probably weeds out a decent amount of would be bad rides.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It’s a service job and it’s a two way street . You don’t have to put up with anything like that and jeopardize your well being. Don’t be afraid to cancel after 5 minutes, even if they call or seem nice , it never goes well. Carry a paper spray or gun if you have to and kick passengers if you don’t feel safe and call the police. Ratings will balance out itself after you give 100+ rides unless you are a terrible driver.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Unfortunately the 'rideshare' companies have fostered a culture of entitlement and abuse among their 'customers' with the star rating system. My advice to you- switch to the delivery apps. An attractive woman doing 'rideshare' is, in my opinion, a recipe for disaster. Not if, but when. Particularly if doing latenights.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

uberlift said:


> An attractive woman doing 'rideshare' is, in my opinion, a recipe for disaster. Not if, but when. Particularly if doin


And a women going to strangers house and knocking on their door is safer than being in your car ?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

My first 3 weeks, I would do anything for the pax. I talked to everyone of them.

Now I only talk if they want to, I greet them and drive safely to their destination. Wish them a good day. Next!


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, I think delivery is safer for a woman than driving.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

If you drive mostly the late night drunk hours, do not allow a lone drunk guy sit in the front seat. Keep the seat pulled way up close to the dash, so it doesn't look inviting, and keep your jacket or tissue box, or something similiar on the front seat. You can still move it quickly if you have a group of 3-4 pax... As far as the music, tell them youdon't have an auxiliary cord or jack..or that your kids lost it or that a pax stole it.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


You wait 4:01 at 4:02 lock doors and drive slow, if phone rings get pax to tell you destination. If it sucks creep along till 5:00 collect cancel fee. Most pax that will make you wait 4 minutes are aholes, who deserve a bus ride. I don't see any buses waiting 4 minutes.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

uberlift said:


> An attractive woman doing 'rideshare' is, in my opinion, a recipe for disaster. Not if, but when. Particularly if doing latenights.


You have to put up with some sexual harassment here and there. I've been doing this for over 11 months and only drive late nights. It will only be a recipe for disaster depending on the character of said woman.

It also helps that I'm tall at 5'8", so that alone already intimidate most guys. And I know MCMAP(martial arts). Love_Monkey you should learn some basic self defense moves in case you'll ever have to use them.

One time I was stopped at a red light and a guy put his hands behind my neck only to instantly regret it when I grabbed and twisted his hand. He said he was sorry and that he was only trying to give me a neck rub/massage.

I didn't even carry any type of weapon, pepper spray, or object to protect myself in the first 10 months. I only carry mace now because some female pax gave it to me as a tip.

Sometimes you'll have situations where you feel unsafe with certain pax's especially male. When this happens always stay alert, keep your guard up, and go with your instincts.

Most pax's you'd pick up are good people but occasionally you'll get some bad ones, it's not a common thing.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

#1 - pay attention to passenger Rating at the Ping stage. At night, especially as a female driver, maybe best to avoid anything under 4.6 passenger rating. Above does not guarantee a safe or easy ride, but lower usually for reason. Always best to not let drunks in your car, period. It isn't as easy as asking them to exit, once they are in.






Note: I could have linked worse than this video...trying not to scare you too much. But, better to be on the defensive than guard down. Be safe.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> Thanks for the advice. I researched how to report him. Luckily, when he left to smoke, I texted my boyfriend to let him know what was going on so I had a time stamp and could find his ride. What can I expect from Uber?


Just a heads up: you can find all of your trips if you go to the "Earnings " tab at the bottom, then use drop-down arrow in upper right corner, then go to the week of the specific trip you're looking for.

Then tap "transactions " and that will bring you to every trip, broken down by trip type (Uber X, Pool, etc), and tip, promotion, boost, surge, etc.

Also, you can just tap on the day of the week below the week's earnings amount and it will list all of the rides you did.

I highly recommend taking a screenshot of *everything* you think would be important to have a record of, like the full trip details once you've accepted a ride (tap the 3 parallel lines in the upper right corner to find passenger name, pickup location, pax rating, and surge amount, if any. It's always good to do this at the beginning of each trip; it's come in very handy many times for me.

I also take a screenshot when I arrive at pickup location, and at the 2-minute mark if I'm waiting for pax. Then if pax doesn't arrive after 5 minutes, I take a screenshot when the red "Cancel if passenger no-show" box pops up, right before I cancel the ride so there will be no issues getting my cancellation fee. Uber has tried ripping me off by trying to get away with not paying cancellation fees almost every time I'm owed one, so I make sure to have as much proof as I can get in case they give me any problems.

I also take screenshots of my texts with passengers, so I have proof if I ever need it. Yes it's a pain in the butt, however it has definitely been helpful many many times over.

WHEN IN DOUBT, TAKE A SCREENSHOT!





Love_Monkey said:


> I want to add, all my other 40+ rides this far have been great.
> 
> Crazy how it only takes one.


I always say that- 95% of my passengers are great: funny, nice, we have great conversations, some are even generous about tipping! unfortunately it's the atrocious 5% that we tend to remember.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

uberlift said:


> Unfortunately the 'rideshare' companies have fostered a culture of entitlement and abuse among their 'customers' with the star rating system. My advice to you- switch to the delivery apps. An attractive woman doing 'rideshare' is, in my opinion, a recipe for disaster. Not if, but when. Particularly if doing latenights.





unPat said:


> And a women going to strangers house and knocking on their door is safer than being in your car ?


Yeah..I've got to say, I just started with deliveries, and feel *way* safer in my car. At least in my car, thats my turf, my phone is at the ready at arms reach, I have the ability t make a sharp turn to throw someone in my car off, or drive erratically to get attention, get to a safe or populated place... something...anything. Once I leave my car, and in some unfamiliar place Im a lot more vulnerable..if somoene wanted to, they could grab and pull me into the door of their home or block me from being able to leave an apt building or who knows what.

I mean, not like its stuff I think about...all of its a risk, all of life is a risk. So its not something to worry and lose sleep over. Like, if someone is really scared, then only drive during the day, only do lunchtime deliveries...there are ways to still do this and minimize risk. But in and of itself, theres always a risk...in any and everything.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


Why subject yourself to this? Drive different hours. Like Sunday mornings. Late nights these guys keep coming every 20th ride or so.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You have to put up with some sexual harassment here and there. I've been doing this for over 11 months and only drive late nights. It will only be a recipe for disaster depending on the character of said woman.
> 
> It also helps that I'm tall at 5'8", so that alone already intimidate most guys. And I know MCMAP(martial arts). Love_Monkey you should learn some basic self defense moves in case you'll ever have to use them.
> 
> ...


I can relate. I'm 5'10" and have always felt less vulnerable than many women. I also don't do too much to be attractive during rides. I take care of basic hygiene of course, but I wear my glasses and dress very conservatively. As I get older though (I'm 44), I've just SEEN more so it makes me more wary.

This was the best thread! I know what to do now and feel much more prepared. Thanks all!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I can relate. I'm 5'10" and have always felt less vulnerable than many women. I also don't do too much to be attractive during next rides. I take care of basic hygiene of course, but I wear my glasses and dress very conservatively. As I get older though (I'm 44), I've just SEEN more so it makes me more wary.
> 
> This was the best thread! I know what to do now and feel much more prepared. Thanks all!


Wow so similar!! Im also 5'10"  and 40..and make a point to wear my glasses lol And I dress down in my band tshirts and jeans. Def not trying to look cute in any way shape or form...men are men though, I get lots of innocent / harmless flirty guys..only a couple idiots, nothing aggressive or that I cant handle. i find that the older I get, and the more I see, the more prepared I am for the possibilities and the less shocked I am over stuff. Im just like, bring it on, test your luck...just try me lmfao!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You have to put up with some sexual harassment here and there. I've been doing this for over 11 months and only drive late nights. It will only be a recipe for disaster depending on the character of said woman.
> 
> It also helps that I'm tall at 5'8", so that alone already intimidate most guys. And I know MCMAP(martial arts). Love_Monkey you should learn some basic self defense moves in case you'll ever have to use them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Wow so similar!! Im also 5'10"  and 40..and make a point to wear my glasses lol And I dress down in my band tshirts and jeans. Def not trying to look cute in any way shape or form...men are men though, I get lots of innocent / harmless flirty guys..only a couple idiots, nothing aggressive or that I cant handle. i find that the older I get, and the more I see, the more prepared I am for the possibilities and the less shocked I am over stuff. Im just like, bring it on, test your luck...just try me lmfao!


Yes! I already love this community.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Wow so similar!! Im also 5'10"  and 40..and make a point to wear my glasses lol And I dress down in my band tshirts and jeans. Def not trying to look cute in any way shape or form...men are men though, I get lots of innocent / harmless flirty guys..only a couple idiots, nothing aggressive or that I cant handle. i find that the older I get, and the more I see, the more prepared I am for the possibilities and the less shocked I am over stuff. Im just like, bring it on, test your luck...just try me lmfao!


No joking, I'm 5'10" also. I always wear glasses or sunglasses and wear comfortable clothes. Certainly not trying to impress anyone while driving. Lots of tall female drivers out there!


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> No joking, I'm 5'10" also. I always wear glasses or sunglasses and wear comfortable clothes. Certainly not trying to impress anyone while driving. Lots of tall female drivers out there!


I think it's because tall women feel less vulnerable, in general, so would statistically be more willing to do something like drivesharing.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

The abuse you receive is never worth the money. Cancel the ride as soon as you sense a problem and move on. If a pax calls and gets mad at me, that ride is immediately canceled. I am done with giving rides to a’’holes. They can take the bus or walk.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Julescase said:


> No joking, I'm 5'10" also. I always wear glasses or sunglasses and wear comfortable clothes. Certainly not trying to impress anyone while driving. Lots of tall female drivers out there!





Love_Monkey said:


> I think it's because tall women feel less vulnerable, in general, so would statistically be more willing to do something like drivesharing.


YaY for tall ladies!!!! Wow never even thought of that angle, though Im totally aware most initially feel intimidated by my height...even sitting down pax will say something... But yean now that you mention it, would not be surprised if many female drivers are tall because of the confidence / feeling of security that comes with being taller than most people.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm 6' and were a leather miniskirt, a haltertop, and 6 inch heels. Guys don't bother me for some reason.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PrestonT said:


> I'm 6' and were a leather miniskirt, a haltertop, and 6 inch heels. Guys don't bother me for some reason.


Well I'm sorry to hear that. I can think of a few areas in my town where a guy like you will get plenty of attention!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that happened to you. You being a female with a male pax behaving that way intoxicated. I would of driven him right to the nearest police station.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

warrior lady said:


> If you drive mostly the late night drunk hours, do not allow a lone drunk guy sit in the front seat. Keep the seat pulled way up close to the dash, so it doesn't look inviting, and keep your jacket or tissue box, or something similiar on the front seat. You can still move it quickly if you have a group of 3-4 pax... As far as the music, tell them youdon't have an auxiliary cord or jack..or that your kids lost it or that a pax stole it.


Because having passenger in the back is not a threat?






Don't think, _This is Taxis, they pick up random strangers. _Some criminals have been known to use a fake Uber app to lure unsuspecting drivers, then rob them or steal their car.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Drive in the daytime. The Uber app is pretty safe but I find that sometimes I drive in seedy areas at night and you sitting somewhere waiting for a pickup and a lot of wierdos walking around. If you are going to drive at night make sure you install a camera that can record at night and has video and sound.

I can tolerate some things on a bad ride especially if it is a surge ride. Otherwise drop them off at the nearest lighted area and move on. As far as smoking, I have never had anyone ask to stop and smoke. I have had food stops and drug store stops and liquor store stops. Again if it not busy then I don't mind stopping and waiting.
I always cancel after 5 minutes even if the customer calls or texts me unless I am in a remote area and expect a long ride. Most rides pay less than $10 so cancelling a ride and moving on is always a better strategy than waiting 5 or 10 minutes. Never pickup a passenger you just cancelled on. 
Don't help passengers get out of car or with personal items. Your job is to drive and that is where it starts and ends.

Bad rides happen about 1 out of 50. More frequently with drunks but surprisingly most drunks are pretty nice.

Don't worry about your personal rating. It will even out over time. You are not going to always get 5 stars. If you know he gave you 1-star than you can have Uber adjust his rating to 1-star. You will never be paired with that person again. I always 1-star annoying people that live near me so that way I won't get their requests in the future.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> If you know he gave you 1-star than you can have Uber adjust his rating to 1-star.


Not anymore.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Because having passenger in the back is not a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive heard some say having them in the front seat is a threat as they an just slip a knife right into your side... Which makes sense. Basically, having anyone in your car at any time, is a threat. Unless they are in the trunk. And unconscious. Those are always my best pax.

For real, its easy to find the worst possible case scenaioro for any possible scenario. My biggest fear / threat to my personal safety always has been, always will be my shoelace coming untied, falling on my face and suffering a concussion. No idea why, but as a kid that popped into my head one day and its pretty much the only thing that genuinely freaks me out.

Ive had a gun in my face, been assaulted, ganged up on, dealth with drunks and people who are not quite all there (not as a Uber driver) and still, nothing scares me more than an untied shoelace. lol People laugh, but I know, even after everything Ive been through the thing that will do me in will be some stupid freak accident and Ill end up on that show 101 ways to die.

Cant spend life trying to plan for every possible worst case scenario cause thats no way to live..., better to do due diligence to minimize risk as much as possible and get on with the day.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cndragon said:


> Ive heard some say having them in the front seat is a threat as they an just slip a knife right into your side... Which makes sense. Basically, having anyone in your car at any time, is a threat. Unless they are in the trunk. And unconscious. Those are always my best pax.
> 
> For real, its easy to find the worst possible case scenaioro for any possible scenario. My biggest fear / threat to my personal safety always has been, always will be my shoelace coming untied, falling on my face and suffering a concussion. No idea why, but as a kid that popped into my head one day and its pretty much the only thing that genuinely freaks me out.
> 
> ...


I hear ya...probably the greatest risk any Uber driver faces are other drivers that are not in the Uber driver's car. That said, I can not stress enough how important it is to keep drunks out of our cars. We are not paramedics, or police. We are trying to safely drive from point A to point B. Drunk drunks are a great hinderance to that. Mix in female driver at night in an enclosed space with drunk male passenger and that is an eventual recipe for disaster. I would even add drunk female passenger to that, as well.











*Notice common thread in most of the videos I am posting - DRUNK DRUNKS...


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Youre gonna have to be tough and be ready to respond assertively to some of these a$$hole passengers! I've had my share as well & was too nice when I should've pulled over and said "Get out!" Please don't ever put yourself in that position again and definitely don't walk to their door! It's your car, you're in control of who rides in it! Don't worry about ratings they will eventually balance out to avg 4.8. Report rude people!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I hear ya...probably the greatest risk any Uber driver faces are other drivers that are not in the Uber driver's car. That said, I can not stress enough how important it is to keep drunks out of our cars. We are not paramedics, or police. We are trying to safely drive from point A to point B. Drunk drunks are a great hinderance to that. Mix in female driver at night in an enclosed space with drunk male passenger and that is an eventual recipe for disaster. I would even add drunk female passenger to that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah, the drunk doctor one happened here in Miami...I believe she lost her residency and chances of becoming a doctor cause of it. tsk tsk.

Just saw the first video earlier today and told my daughter about it..when he opened the car door I freaked out...holy moly! But yeah, I stay out of hot spots where people have been drinking and "partying" etc. Drunk college students from house parties are awesome..they are so appreciative and apologize so much for being drunk, its kind of funny. Other than that, its tipsy parents on a night out without the kids type stuff.

Only two memorable falling down drunk mega drunks, one a lady who just got divorced from an abusive husband, super sad to hear everything shed been through and it was going to be her first night all alone in the house... Another a guy who it was his 20th anniversary, but him and his wife had just separated cause he cheated on her. He spent the whole ride telling me what a f-up and what an idiot he is... I was like yup, sure sounds like it lol


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

After last night my rating rallied back up to 4.82. Ultimately, I'm glad I had the experience and I'm definitely glad I posted it. I'm pretty sure I made every rookie mistake in one fell swoop, got the pressure of maintaining my perfect 5.0 taken off my back, and got some great advice. 

I'm chalking it up as a win.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh, but yeah for sure...if I see someone completely wasted, I have zero issues with not letting them in the car and taking off. No way no how..add to it Im renting, this isnt my car, not worth the heightend risk on any level.


----------



## Daniel Lion (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm curious as to what the guys rating was when you picked him up??


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Daniel Lion said:


> I'm curious as to what the guys rating was when you picked him up??


It was my second night driving and I didn't know to look.


----------



## Daniel Lion (Nov 4, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> It was my second night driving and I didn't know to look.


Always look. I won't accept if under 4.0 and even that is iffy. 4.5+ is ideal. Even 5.0 gets me concerned because it is typically a new user.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep. I learned that lesson REAL fast!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cndragon said:


> LOL yeah, the drunk doctor one happened here in Miami...I believe she lost her residency and chances of becoming a doctor cause of it. tsk tsk.
> 
> Just saw the first video earlier today and told my daughter about it..when he opened the car door I freaked out...holy moly! But yeah, I stay out of hot spots where people have been drinking and "partying" etc. Drunk college students from house parties are awesome..they are so appreciative and apologize so much for being drunk, its kind of funny. Other than that, its tipsy parents on a night out without the kids type stuff.
> 
> Only two memorable falling down drunk mega drunks, one a lady who just got divorced from an abusive husband, super sad to hear everything shed been through and it was going to be her first night all alone in the house... Another a guy who it was his 20th anniversary, but him and his wife had just separated cause he cheated on her. He spent the whole ride telling me what a f-up and what an idiot he is... I was like yup, sure sounds like it lol


Clearly, you got your stuff together. And, I agree driving tipsy passengers is not an issue - heck, that's part of why Uber exists. In over 5k trips I have not had a puke in my ride (thank God!). I am selective of who gets in. Have never had to toss anyone out, nor do I plan on having to. Another nice side of driving 'good passengers' with 4.6 and above...they Rate fairly~


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Daaang UberLaLa ... over 5k trips, I have a lot of catching up to do haha! I can only imagine though, Im only coming up on 900 and pax always comment on my numbers...Im sure its a convo starter for you too. I have kicked a pax out though..he wasnt drunk though, just too stupid to ride.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cndragon said:


> Daaang UberLaLa ... over 5k trips, I have a lot of catching up to do haha! I can only imagine though, Im only coming up on 900 and pax always comment on my numbers...Im sure its a convo starter for you too. I have kicked a pax out though..he wasnt drunk though, just too stupid to ride.


My first night driving was New Year's Eve....like OP...I got baptism by fire. I do have my stories, but one can't drive in a market like L.A. and last very long if they don't take certain precautions, quickly. Be safe out there!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> My first night driving was New Year's Eve....like OP...I got baptism by fire. I do have my stories, but one can't drive in a market like L.A. and last very long if they don't take certain precautions, quickly. Be safe out there!


Lol similar! My first night happened to be during an event we have here in Miami called Art Basel... my second ride took me right into it, absolute madness. Im glad for thqt though, cause it really cant get much worse than that.

I spent NYE driving people from the burbs into South Beach, then after midnight, stayed in the burbs driving people home from house parties. I really try to avoid madness as much as possible! I know I miss out on a lot of money that way, but.....not tempted.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

As you near that five minute wait mark...be sure that your door is locked and you are positioned to peel out of there...and smoking, while you wait and watch, or asking you to stop by the liquor store and/or Taco Bell, etc, etc is often a sign of disrespect and negative vibes which is NOT worth their $4 or $5 ride...in such a situation, as soon as sniff out trouble like that, I just lock the door, leave and cancel the drive. Its not worth it.


----------



## CH_Saab (Oct 21, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> Thanks for the advice. I researched how to report him. Luckily, when he left to smoke, I texted my boyfriend to let him know what was going on so I had a time stamp and could find his ride. What can I expect from Uber?


expect nothing from uber .......... that way you won't be disappointed


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Driver100 said:


> This has probably already been said, but to summarize a few things learned through experience and a couple preferences:
> 
> 1) Prepare to leave at 5 minutes promptly (time is money)
> 2) Don't accept a call back to the same rider after a no-show (difference in perspectives rider/driver)
> ...


Hmmm.

3) I disagree. Cheesy and desperate.
5) Always ask the rider's name before greeting them by it. Prevents mistaken pickups or fraud.
6) I would say 95% want safely and sanely first, then quickly.
9) Modestly? I'm not tucking my wang back in for nobody.

Do be careful of low rating them if you are on the precipice of a low average rating yourself. Uber has done everything it can to encourage the riders to retaliate for low ratings.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I can relate. I'm 5'10" and have always felt less vulnerable than many women. I also don't do too much to be attractive during rides. I take care of basic hygiene of course, but I wear my glasses and dress very conservatively. As I get older though (I'm 44), I've just SEEN more so it makes me more wary.
> 
> This was the best thread! I know what to do now and feel much more prepared. Thanks all!


Here's another tip for you, actually for all the ladies out there driving. I came across this by accident as most of my pax's that sat next to me commented about my height. One guy even said, "Wow you are pretty tall, you must be at least 6 feet!"

If you have power seats(driver side). You know they move back, forward, up, and down. When you're driving move your seat up(not forward but up). This gives the appearance that you're taller when your head is almost touching the ceiling of the car. The passenger side seat can't be moved up. So if a guy is sitting next to me it makes me look taller than him.

You ladies that said you're 5'10", already making me feel short, till you sit next to me hahaha.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

3) From a safety perspective, I don't want anyone getting the bright idea Im keeping cash and the bulk of my tips hidden somewhere in the car for the taking.

4) I greet riders with hey there Im cndragon, and you are? So they can be assured I am indeed their driver, and I can confirm they are indeed my pax by seeing if they give me the correct name. When they are getting out, I make sure to use their name when I say bye...esp if we had a nice convo. The personal touch might get them to tip, who knows.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> You ladies that said you're 5'10", already making me feel shorter haha.


LOL!!! Thats a good tip actually...and yeah most people can tell Im tall not cause of my upper body (I have like, no torso lol) but my legs take up a noticeable amount of space, plus my arms are abnormally long....pax often say they can tell I must be tall. The first time I met some guy, when I stood up out of my chair he was like.. OMG do you ever stop standing?!  lol Every little bit you can put in your favor helps!


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Represent!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Because having passenger in the back is not a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm amazed these riders don't get run over by the taxi driver after they get out of the car.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your experience with that jerk. I would recommend that you have all male passengers ride in the back. Also I hope you have an dashcam to show actual events to police if needed. I never let any passenger control my radio or check around my car. Your only responsible to drive them from point A to point B in a safe and timely manner. Do not worry about the ratings since it usually averages out . Always trust your inner voice.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Okay.
> 
> No on waiting longer than 5 minutes, unless you have talked with them and they clearly respect your time.
> No on then waiting again while they take a cig break. End trip, car in drive, press the gas pedal.
> ...


As a female driver I would add that you never allow drunk guys in the front seat. If it's just one guy, back seat passenger side. Be assertive insisting on this.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

CTK said:


> As a female driver I would add that you never allow drunk guys in the front seat. If it's just one guy, back seat passenger side. Be assertive insisting on this.


If they open the front door, how do you politely tell them you want them in the back? I don't want to start a trip in an adversarial way.

I guess I can just say, "Please sit in the back. Thank you!"

Oh! Another question, how do you handle if the person you are picking up is not the person who has the app? What if a friend is paying for the uber?

So I roll up and say, "Hi, I'm Danielle, what's your name?" I'm expecting it's Bill but the guy says "John. My buddy ordered the Uber for me." How should I respond?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> If they open the front door, how do you politely tell them you want them in the back? I don't want to start a trip in an adversarial way.
> 
> I guess I can just say, "Please sit in the back. Thank you!"
> 
> ...


I hope you don't use the moniker Love Monkey on your app, because that's something I might misconstrue myself if I were a rider!

As for your question, that is definitely one for the ladies.....I don't have a problem with third party riders, but I am not subject to the same risks as you.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I hope you don't use the moniker Love Monkey on your app, because that's something I might misconstrue myself if I were a rider!


Yeah, no. I have used Love_Monkey online for the past 20 years. But no, not in the app. lol


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> If they open the front door, how do you politely tell them you want them in the back? I don't want to start a trip in an adversarial way.
> 
> I guess I can just say, "Please sit in the back. Thank you!"
> 
> ...


Id say oh hey John, excellent.. Whats your friends name?

I have no issues with a friend ordering a ride for another, happens quite a bit for many different reasons. As long as they can verify the name Im looking at on my app we are good to go.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Quick thread hijack


PrestonT said:


> I'm 6' and were a leather miniskirt, a haltertop, and 6 inch heels. Guys don't bother me for some reason.


I got an email from another RS in my area that DragFest is coming and we're gonna be busy. You coming?


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Id say oh hey John, excellent.. Whats your friends name?
> 
> I have no issues with a friend ordering a ride for another, happens quite a bit for many different reasons. As long as they can verify the name Im looking at on my app we are good to go.


Awesome! Perfect.  I've definitely decided to have that brief exchange while the door is still locked. Gives me a second to assess and wasn't sure what I would say if it was the wrong name.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I have been known to ask pax to tell me my name if I feel they're not paying attention, hedging or there's other people waiting for rides as well.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Hmm. I've driven in Austin many times so I can kind of put myself in that environment. It gets wild there with all the political correctness stuff going on in liberal towns. But still, you give that passenger so much power that they did not deserve. Carry a gun because it seemed like in this situation if you were to have asked him to leave, he seemed like the type that would not have and if you tried to call police it could have ended badly. With a gun, at least you always have the option their brains off. That's good security for situations like this.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> Hmm. I've driven in Austin many times so I can kind of put myself in that environment. It gets wild there with all the political correctness stuff going on in liberal towns. But still, you give that passenger so much power that they did not deserve. Carry a gun because it seemed like in this situation if you were to have asked him to leave he seemed like the type that would not have, and if you tried to call police it could have ended badly. With a gun, at least you always have the option their brains off. That's good security for situations like this.


I fit right in, in Austin.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> I fit right in, in Austin.


Figured.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> You are alone. Never wait 10mins for a pax. That's was tip #1


Nope, she's not. We've all made rookie mistakes similar to these. You drive and you learn, and as you know better you do better. Don't be a jerk.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

What kind of gear/baggage did you have to lug up to his apartment that he was incapable of hauling himself?


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> What kind of gear/baggage did you have to lug up to his apartment that he was incapable of hauling himself?


Understand, I am now FULLY aware of every dumb mistake I made on this single trip and laugh with me, not at me when I tell you the answer...

His soda. That's right, he couldn't handle his soda.

He gets in my car with a 6-pack (none opened), and then we go to taco bell where he orders pretty much everything on the menu. And a soda.

So we get back to his place and he has his wallet, his phone, his six pack, his giant bag of taco smell, and his soda. He's FINALLY leaving and I STUPIDLY said, "Don't forget your soda." Remember, it's my second night. I had 5 stars. He was threatening me with 1-star but he had finally said "You really were patient with me." So he says, "You're going to have to take that up for me." And I did it.

I know. I know. Believe me, I feel like an IDIOT. I just didn't want to throw the 5 star away after 30 minutes of dealing with his bullshit for not helping with this one last thing. But I thought he would have me just leave it on the steps. Nope. Not good enough. This dude knew he had me wanting that 5 stars bad and he milked it for EVERYTHING. Which is why it particularly galls me that he gave me 1-star.

The good thing to come from all of it though was my rant here and all the great advice that ensued.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

It's may be unsatisfactory to think that the only retribution here will be his having to dwell in the skin of a creep for evermore, but one can muse.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Please stop driving....you are NOT cut out for this. Now this fn idiot is going to think he can do this to other drivers. I cant even believe you did all that you did and put up with all that, Im seriously shocked.



Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


Gee passengers in la scared from drivers ,anything like that happen in la passenger is done , are you guys that desperate to put up with every crappy passenger ? Kick thrm out right away ,your rating is the last thing you should care.

Befor picking up passengers check their ratings ,anything under 4.65 is alarming especially after midnight .


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> If they open the front door, how do you politely tell them you want them in the back? I don't want to start a trip in an adversarial way.
> 
> I guess I can just say, "Please sit in the back. Thank you!"
> 
> ...


Best to leave doors locked until you know person wanting to get in is your passenger and not too drunk. I either (remotely) roll down the passenger rear/front window a couple of inches and ask their name. The response will tell you much. Daytime and public area not as necessary. If the person (at night) is too drunk or seemingly difficult/belligerent, ask them to step back up on the curb, roll up window and drive away. Go a couple of blocks and Cancel with a note to Uber why.



wunluv71 said:


> Please stop driving....you are NOT cut out for this. Now this fn idiot is going to think he can do this to other drivers. I cant even believe you did all that you did and put up with all that, Im seriously shocked.


_NLRness_


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

I did not read the whole 6 pages of this thread but I am sure you got great advice.

Your first instinct while driving with U/L should be... get out of driving this pax... this *particular* pax. The earlier the better aka before even starting the trip

I know it is counter intuitive... but so is the notion of a company just matching a driver to a pax.... and ending up with 60-70% of the fare.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Sorry, but I smell bacon! Some of us are just naive


What do you mean?


----------



## Alan228 (Nov 9, 2017)

my first experience was very funny ....
I knocked down a neighbor after breaking his fence))


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I'm a mom of teens, incredibly diplomatic, and a pretty tough cookie but this was humbling how powerless I felt.
> 
> Frightening.


This posts has to be a joke.no way this story is true


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> This posts has to be a joke.no way this story is true


It' seems true! Most of us Texans are kind hearted people, she just did not realize that the guy was an ass until it was too late.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> And don't EVER repeat the mistake of leaving your car to carry things to his place. So wrong on so many levels but mostly on the safety factor.


I totally agree.



Love_Monkey said:


> I started my own company and drive uber to supplement my income while I get it off the ground. Unfortunately, that means late night driving for me.
> 
> It's a great option for people but my hope is that I only need to drive for 3-4 months. I can deal with a lot, but I may come here and cry to y'all sometimes.
> 
> Someone here posted about wishing they were there and could have defended me himself. I can't find it now so I don't know if you deleted your response, but I appreciated the chivalry!


Could you work mornings? I advise against females working nights for safety reasons.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Lionslover said:


> This posts has to be a joke.no way this story is true





uberparadise said:


> It' seems true! Most of us Texans are kind hearted people, she just did not realize that the guy was an ass until it was too late.


That's the truth! This gig is a quick education but at heart, I'm a humanist who will probably always go a little above and beyond. Just not at the expense of my safety or sanity again.



goneubering said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> Could you work mornings? I advise against females working nights for safety reasons.


Unfortunately, no. I'm doing this because I needed something extremely flexible and that I could do evenings and nights. I only plan to do it for three to four months though and I'll use "share my location" from now on as well.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> Could you work mornings? I advise against females working nights for safety reasons.


It also show how Uber does not educate the new driver on the dos and donts of this gig. Uber does not draw the line or even mention safety or harassment issues. Drunken men and a pretty lady driver is like a thief with access to a cash drawer.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

No. Uber prepares people in no way whatsoever. It was shocking actually how quickly they approved me and just allowed me to head on my way.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> No. Uber prepares people in no way whatsoever. It was shocking actually how quickly they approved me and just allowed me to head on my way.


Thank God u are ok and that guy did not try and attack you in his home. I am not kidding, but my wife swears she picked up a certain Uber rider in Ft Worth and took him to Denton. 2 weeks later the guy was arrested for killing his girl friend and dumping the body up here in Dfw. That's how real this is!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> Understand, I am now FULLY aware of every dumb mistake I made on this single trip and laugh with me, not at me when I tell you the answer...
> 
> His soda. That's right, he couldn't handle his soda.
> 
> ...


It opened your eyes to how evil the average person can be. This will not be the last time you'll receive a random unexpected low rating.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> It opened your eyes to how evil the average person can be. This will not be the last time you'll receive a random unexpected low rating.


That's a dim view. I don't actually believe "the average person" is evil.

The fact that you do is unsurprising.



uberparadise said:


> Thank God u are ok and that guy did not try and attack you in his home. I am not kidding, but my wife swears she picked up a certain Uber rider in Ft Worth and took him to Denton. 2 weeks later the guy was arrested for killing his girl friend and dumping the body up here in Dfw. That's how real this is!


That's terrible. I will reiterate that I never felt my physical safety was ever compromised. He was a drunk, young man who hardly knew up from down and was demanding and awful. But he wasn't a physical threat. I would not have been so accommodating if I had felt physically threatened. He was harmless (once I told him I refused to be distracted by him and I was going to concentrate on the road), but a jerk.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Good advice has been given- highlights
1- 5 min no show cancel
1- keep door locked
1-threatened with one star- ride over
1- buy dual dashcam
1_ pepper spray- small bat or mag lite
1 - use a threatening glare
1_ pull over to smoke- not happening
1-you a female - no one sits next to you as a sole rider
1- fiddling with your controls one warning- second time-curb
Drive to well lit area to get rid of.
Don't let them boss you


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> If they open the front door, how do you politely tell them you want them in the back? I don't want to start a trip in an adversarial way.
> 
> I guess I can just say, "Please sit in the back. Thank you!"
> 
> ...


I just say "back seat please", or "other side please" if they go to get in directly behind me. That's it, don't give explanations but do present it as a non-negotiable. If you tell them what to do, instead of presenting it as a request, they will comply. As for using a friend's account, when he tells me his name is John instead of Bill I just say "hi John" and continue on.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> ...
> 
> That's terrible. I will reiterate that I never felt my physical safety was ever compromised. He was a drunk, young man who hardly knew up from down and was demanding and awful. But he wasn't a physical threat. I would not have been so accommodating if I had felt physically threatened. He was harmless (once I told him I refused to be distracted by him and I was going to concentrate on the road), but a jerk.


Ted Bundy came off as the nicest guy, and many times even had a cast on his arm to help gain sympathy from his victims.

Be very careful...very.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah, the ingratiating, super nice men are far scarier physically to me than the drunk 20 year old punks.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> Don't be afraid to drive away, once u see what kind of rider they are. You probably won't get many more like him, but when u do don't take too much abuse. My wife did this for a while and was kissed, groped, solicitied, and even witnessed sex acts in the back seat. It may be best to work early mornings, daytime or until 11 pm for now. Sorry you had to see the bad side of this job so quickly.


Groped, how was she groped lol

A guy just humped the seat? Tf lol

And solicited? Really lmfaaao

Not going to lie I tried to get a cpl chicks as a passenger but never did anything weird...just made convo and went for the number


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Groped, how was she groped lol
> 
> A guy just humped the seat? Tf lol
> 
> ...


Creeps never think they are being weird.

Do your women passenger a favor and stop "trying to get" any of them.

Gross.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> Creeps never think they are being weird.
> 
> Do your women passenger a favor and stop "trying to get" any of them.
> 
> Gross.


Whats weird about being a young buck and wanting to buck lol. I'm in my 20s and single, whats the crime?

I said I tried as a passenger to get drivers, I never said as a driver I tried to get passengers, although I have accepted phone numbers and dates as a driver lol. Didn't know having a good time is not acceptable while driving rideshare.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Whats weird about being a young buck and wanting to buck lol. I'm in my 20s and single, whats the crime?
> 
> I said I tried as a passenger to get drivers, I never said as a driver I tried to get passengers, although I have accepted phone numbers and dates as a driver lol. Didn't know having a good time is not acceptable while driving rideshare.


Young man, the fact that you are in your 20's and don't know the difference between having a good time and acting inappropriately in a professional setting is concerning.

I'll give you a pro tip. Get business cards with your name and phone number printed on them. Very simple. Very classy. If you feel you may have met someone whom there could be continuing interest, right before they or you leave (not a second before) hand them your card and say, "I've really enjoyed our conversation. If you're interested in continuing it, I would enjoy hearing from you. If not, I enjoyed it while it lasted and I wish you well." That doesn't put a woman in an uncomfortable situation and will lower your creep status a great deal.


----------



## litelyfter (May 10, 2016)

About a thousand rides so far and I've only been hit on 2 or 3 times...depressing. I only do this lightly part-time now though.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

It is not too late to do this:

Go to Earnings --> select the trip --> Help --> Issue with rider

Then select 'my passenger made me feel unsafe'. This option is key as it gets all sorts of attention at Uber because they now have greatly increased liability exposure if they allow the pax to continue and he ends up harming someone later. 

Embellish your story in the description if you must, like he threatened you with words or gestures or physically made contact in some way. These are huge red flags and you will be hearing back from uber about it.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> Young man, the fact that you are in your 20's and don't know the difference between having a good time and acting inappropriately in a professional setting is concerning.
> 
> I'll give you a pro tip. Get business cards with your name and phone number printed on them. Very simple. Very classy. If you feel you may have met someone whom there could be continuing interest, right before they or you leave (not a second before) hand them your card and say, "I've really enjoyed our conversation. If you're interested in continuing it, I would enjoy hearing from you. If not, I enjoyed it while it lasted and I wish you well." That doesn't put a woman in an uncomfortable situation and will lower your creep status a great deal.


Thats doing way too much, I dont walk around with business cards to give to women lmao and again your missing the point I SAID AS A PASSENGER....and even as a driver i wouldnt waste time on that, not looking for love connections lmao.

How am I making a lady uncomfortable? Just say no if not interested....its a natural human function...

This is uber/lyft tf is professional setting, MY car or SOMEONE ELSES car? Psssssst


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Thats doing way too much, I dont walk around with business cards to give to women lmao and again your missing the point I SAID AS A PASSENGER....and even as a driver i wouldnt waste time on that, not looking for love connections lmao.
> 
> How am I making a lady uncomfortable? Just say no if not interested....its a natural human function...
> 
> This is uber/lyft tf is professional setting, MY car or SOMEONE ELSES car? Psssssst


When you are hitting on a woman who is relying on you for part of her income, you are taking advantage of a situation. Give YOUR number. Don't ask for hers.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> When you are hitting on a woman who is relying on you for part of her income, you are taking advantage of a situation. Give YOUR number. Don't ask for hers.


I ask, she asks, we exchange, its all the same.....please explain to me how I am taking advantage of the situation? Im not one of those guys who gets upset if you tell me no. There are too many women in the world for that, will just keep going to the next. Loosen up a little.

Plus your name on this uber forum is love monkey...that makes ME uncomfortable...


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> Young man, the fact that you are in your 20's and don't know the difference between having a good time and acting inappropriately in a professional setting is concerning.
> 
> I'll give you a pro tip. Get business cards with your name and phone number printed on them. Very simple. Very classy. If you feel you may have met someone whom there could be continuing interest, right before they or you leave (not a second before) hand them your card and say, "I've really enjoyed our conversation. If you're interested in continuing it, I would enjoy hearing from you. If not, I enjoyed it while it lasted and I wish you well." That doesn't put a woman in an uncomfortable situation and will lower your creep status a great deal.


Its weird how assertive you are in this forum but let your rider take a dump all over you.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> Its weird how assertive you are in this forum but let your rider take a dump all over you.


I was stern with him too. But young men often don't listen. As witnessed above.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> *1. *I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down.
> 
> *2. *He's stupid drunk and belligerent.
> 
> ...


1. First mistake. Never wait more than five minutes. If the customer does not show up after five minutes, cancel "Rider No Show". Leave. If he comes out, tell him that you have cancelled and he must summon another car. Anyone who keeps you waiting more than five minutes is guaranteed trouble. In fact, half of the people who keep you waiting four to five minutes are often trouble. Ask me how I know this.

2. Mistake number two-NEVER haul a belligerent drunk. In fact, if you haul a drunk customer, make sure he that is not going to be trouble. If he looks too wobbly, odds are that he is a ralpher. If someone has to pour the customer into your car, he is a guaranteed ralpher. If he is too wobbly, he might either ralph, pass out or both. If he is too drunk, leave him. You are not trained to deal with belligerent or super drunks. The police are. On a side note, do not let hotels and bars pour "problem customers" into your car. They are just trying to get rid of their "problem" and dump it on you. You are not equipped to handle problem drunks. They have the police for that. If the hotel doorman tells you that he does not want the drunk to "have any
problems", ask him why it is allright if YOU, the driver, have a problem, namely an obnoxious drunk.

3. No smoking. Your next customer will downrate you. If he wants you to stop to smoke, stop. Let him get out. Tell him to take his stuff with him (some people will try to use property or children as an anchor. Do not let a customer drop an anchor in your car). Watch him light the cigaret. Pull away. End the trip. Keep driving. If you let him back into your car right after he has put out a cigaret, he will drag the smell in with him and your next customers will downrate you. Uber users seem to hate cigaret smoke more than the public at large.

4. See Number Three. If he tells you that he wants to make sure that you do not leave, tell him that you do not allow anchors in your car and if you want to leave, you will.

5. Next time keep insisting on that.

6. You would prefer that he does not stay with you. You have to look out for your own well being because Uber is not going to do that. Put him out, End the trip. Leave. Go about half a mile, pull over and submit a report on him to Uber immediately. Tell Uber that he was a belligerent drunk, that he made you uncomfortable and that you do not want to haul him ever again.

7. Not only "No"; not only "A thousand times 'No' "; not only "_*HELL*_ No" but A Thousand Times _*HELL NO!"*_ Sit back, shut up, ride or get out.
If you must evict him and he balks, do not play with him. Call the police immediately.

8. Pull to the nearest "safe place" (gas station, seven eleven, whatever), end trip, tell customer to get out. If he balks, do not threaten to call the police, pick up your telephone and call the police.

9. Your job is to drive him from Point A to Point B. You are not a bellhop. If he needs a porter, he can hire one. Put the stuff on the kerb, end the trip, leave.

10. Another mistake. Do not do this, especially when your customer is a belligerent drunk. He could have hurt you.

11. He can not see what you rate him.

12. Jerks like that always do this, The most demanding customers are the worst raters. Never let a demanding customer push you around. The demanding customer is going to low rate you anyhow, so you have nothing to lose by refusing his demands. If he wants scrape, bow and kowtow, he can summon Uber Black and pay limousine rates.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. First mistake. Never wait more than five minutes. If the customer does not show up after five minutes, cancel "Rider No Show". Leave. If he comes out, tell him that you have cancelled and he must summon another car. Anyone who keeps you waiting more than five minutes is guaranteed trouble. In fact, half of the people who keep you waiting four to five minutes are often trouble. Ask me how I know this.
> 
> 2. Mistake number two-NEVER haul a belligerent drunk. In fact, if you haul a drunk customer, make sure he that is not going to be trouble. If he looks too wobbly, odds are that he is a ralpher. If someone has to pour the customer into your car, he is a guaranteed ralpher. If he is too wobbly, he might either ralph, pass out or both. If he is too drunk, leave him. You are not trained to deal with belligerent or super drunks. The police are. On a side note, do not let hotels and bars pour "problem customers" into your car. They are just trying to get rid of their "problem" and dump it on you. You are not equipped to handle problem drunks. They have the police for that. If the hotel doorman tells you that he does not want the drunk to "have any
> problems", ask him why it is allright if YOU, the driver, have a problem, namely an obnoxious drunk.
> ...


We could come out with a pamphlet.

"12 Stupid Mistakes To Avoid As a New Uber Driver".

My story pretty much nailed it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Watch out at the airport on Friday nights too!

Some pax will order the Uber at the plane gate, thinking they'll be out side whenever, and you will sit and wait while other paxes were timid.

Dont keep waiting and don't drive a circle around the port just to keep from getting a ticket.

*Your rider broke the PROTOCOL.

*


----------



## PlatinumRSS (Jun 15, 2017)

Also I believe if you just straight up cancel the ride they cant rate you and then you can just tell lyft/uber that you accidentally canceled and get your trip earnings


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

a few basics,
1) Always chat a little with pax before starting trip in app, this way you can get a quick assessment of pax condition, once trip starts they can rate you. excuses to get out of trip, "I just got a text from my children I have an emergency at home, another car can be here in just a few minutes"
2) If you ever ask pax to get out of car and they refuse, remove yourself from the car and call police, never shove or threaten pax in any way, start recording with your cell phone. Pax know how to get you fired they will lie.
3) Never take really drunk or obnoxious pax.
4) Never be confrontational with pax, you do not have to attend every drama you are invited to, make a "save face for pax" excuse and get outa there.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


Are u kidding me wow u did every thing wrong, sucks because u seem like a good hearted person but that's totally not they way to drive. I'm not gona point out all the things u did wrong just the main big one. You should of canceled soon as 5 min passed gotten 5$ and avoided all that trouble.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

No. Uber didnt allow this. You did.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cancel after 5min. When he got out to have a smoke take off and throw his things out the car 50ft down the road. Chances are he’s gonna give 1 star no matter what. 1 star him.

It’s the “power mentality” u gotta watch out for. Stuff like your down bottom of driveway and PAX points in front of him like your some sort of dog(unless they have suit cases to load) to come running up...


----------



## PalmBeach Kristen (Nov 10, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


Your post promted me to create an account so I could reply. I'm glad nothing serious and irreversible happened to you.

I have not read all 8 pages but I hope to hell you have. Your safety is needs to be your number 1 priority. I'm sure by now everything you've done wrong has been pointed out to you.



Love_Monkey said:


> . I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place.


This is not safe. Ever. Never!

We all know what it's like to stress the ratings. To want to do everything right but this, don't this again. Your stars won't put your kids to bed or send them them off to school. Don't let a silly star rating compromise your safety.

Tale the advice given and use it. Please keep yourself safe.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I cancel after 4-5 minutes waiting unless the pax has communicated to me a good reason for their delay. and I always wait till the pax is in the car and we exchange greetings before starting the trip. This allows me the chance to see if there is any problem that I need to deal with by canceling the trip and asking the pax to exit the vehicle which keeps them from being able to rate you on the app. You can set your own criteria for doing this but it never ends well when a passenger is complaining before the trip even starts. If they start this non-sense before in the car I would lock my doors and tell them through the window that they will need to call for another ride because you have a problem and need to leave then cancel the trip. Carry mace with you for those who give you a hard time.

I accepted a request for pick-up with directions that the person would be in the backside of the office building. I arrived and they texted again to state that it will be 1-2 minutes before they come out. 6 minutes later as I am in the process of canceling the trip they try to call me and I cancel the call and the trip for lying about their delay. As it was 15 minutes to the top of the hour when I arrived and most likely the end of their late night office shift my guess is they knew when they would get off and were surprise at the 2:45am hour that I got there so fast and were telling me anything they could to get me to stay. Them calling me was not going to be good for me as they were going to say one of 2 things. I need to cancel for which I just saved time for both of us by canceling the trip or they were going to be a little longer which at that point they had already lied to me so why would I trust them again. This person has now been added to my small town never pick up list were there are never enough drivers and most times just me. As soon as I left my ping went off several times for the same location which I ignored and it told me that I was the only one in that area at that moment and a few minutes later I got a long trip that I would have missed had I waited possibly.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I have three rules I expect all pax to obey. No exceptions.

1. Respect ME
2. Respect my CAR
3. Respect my TIME

Violation of any one will result in pax standing on the curb watching my taillights fade away in the distance. Could be way out in the boonies at 3 am for all I care. They're getting curbed.

This paxhole broke all three. Unforgivable.



Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. First mistake. Never wait more than five minutes. If the customer does not show up after five minutes, cancel "Rider No Show". Leave. If he comes out, tell him that you have cancelled and he must summon another car. Anyone who keeps you waiting more than five minutes is guaranteed trouble. In fact, half of the people who keep you waiting four to five minutes are often trouble. Ask me how I know this.


This

My best pax' are usually the ones with toes-on-curb when I pull up.


Another Uber Driver said:


> Tell him to take his stuff with him (some people will try to use property or children as an anchor. Do not let a customer drop an anchor in your car).


If they insist on leaving property, simply lock your doors, roll down the window and toss it out. Problem solved. In the case of children, call police and report the paxhole for child abandonment.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I broke one of my own rules yesterday and got burned....downtown during evening rush hour and traffic was hellacious. Got a ping when I already had riders in the car and accepted it. Dropped off passengers but it took a few minutes longer than expected due to traffic. I'm 8 blocks away from next pickup and by the time I had gone 4 blocks the next passenger called me TWICE to ask if I was on my way - er, yeah ... your app will tell you that. The second time she started complaining about how her take-out food was getting cold as if that would somehow endow me with magical powers to make my car fly above traffic. I LITERALLY pulled up the cancel screen while I was still talking to her and had my finger over the cancel button - and TOLD her I was stuck in traffic and she'd be best off just getting another Uber. But she specifically asked me NOT to cancel on her and in a moment of weakness I didn't. So I picked her up - smelly food and all - drove her LESS THAN ONE MILE - and yup - she 1-starred me! My first 1-star in MONTHS!

Not sure if I should put her name on here but beware if you get a pax in downtown during rush hour whose name rhymes with "BERONICA"! My solace is that it was surge pricing so she paid $9 for that short ride!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

R James said:


> I LITERALLY pulled up the cancel screen while I was still talking to her and had my finger over the cancel button - and TOLD her I was stuck in traffic and she'd be best off just getting another Uber. But she specifically asked me NOT to cancel on her and in a moment of weakness I didn't. So I picked her up - smelly food and all - drove her LESS THAN ONE MILE - and yup - she 1-starred me! My first 1-star in MONTHS!


She didn't want you to cancel because she wanted to give you 1 star.

There are some people in this world who take joy in shitting on others.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> it feels so unfair that uber would allow this.


They didn't. The world is outside their control. Forget about yr rating. Outta 500 ratings there aren't enuff of these people to hurt u if ur otherwise competent.

Tell yr friends not to sleep with boys like this. It's the only way to truly end the reign of aholes on Earth. But u people keep encouraging them. If one ever says "I work in finance" be very wary.



R James said:


> if you get a pax in downtown during rush hour whose name rhymes with "BERONICA"!


Downtown Sedona? Or NY? Or Sydney?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lionslover said:


> This posts has to be a joke.no way this story is true


It's definitely a highly questionable story but even if it's fake there's a ton of good advice for new drivers here. Maybe that was the real intention all along.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> They didn't. The world is outside their control. Forget about yr rating. Outta 500 ratings there aren't enuff of these people to hurt u if ur otherwise competent.
> 
> Tell yr friends not to sleep with boys like this. It's the only way to truly end the reign of aholes on Earth. But u people keep encouraging them. If one ever says "I work in finance" be very wary.
> 
> Downtown Sedona? Or NY? Or Sydney?


Oops .... Seattle!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So I thought there wasn't any Uber in Austin,TX.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It's definitely a highly questionable story but even if it's fake there's a ton of good advice for new drivers here. Maybe that was the real intention all along.


I assure you, it's true. I'm not proud.

Drove tonight with the knowledge this thread provided and all went very well. Kept doors locked until I had a moment to assess each pax. Kept my front seat pushed all the way up so they got the hint to sit in back without me even saying anything. Told them to sit on the opposite side. Did not stress if someone wasn't there. Just sat looking at the clock. Everyone made it but I would have cancelled in a hot second if they hadn't.

Everyone was great tonight. Lots of lovely and pleasant trips. I know I may have a bad one again but I sure as hell won't have anything close to what happened that second night. And I feel much more prepared.

I do think this thread is a treasure trove of info for new drivers. I wish I could say that was intention all along and you've all been punk'd. But I'm not going to beat myself up. I did the best I knew how in the moment. We know better, we do better.

Thanks again everyone for being overwhelmingly kind and for the most part refraining from flaming me. I've been in online communities for over 20 years and I know how this could have gone. Y'all are good people.



June132017 said:


> So I thought there wasn't any Uber in Austin,TX.


It went away for almost a year last summer. It's back now.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> Thanks for the advice. I researched how to report him. Luckily, when he left to smoke, I texted my boyfriend to let him know what was going on so I had a time stamp and could find his ride. What can I expect from Uber?


You can expect a canned response that has nothing to do with what you tell them. They they will say: RESOLVED. Wait 5:01, leave the vacinity, cancel and collect your no show fee. Anyone who keeps you waiting 5:00 is a jerk and is going to be a problem one way or another.



Love_Monkey said:


> This is a great strategy! I'll definitely use it if something like this happens again.
> 
> Definitely. I knew he was going to give me 1-star in the end and was so mad at myself for putting myself through all that. I haven't even told y'all all that went on in that 30 minutes. Dude was a piece of shit.


You're an attractive woman...I think we all have an idea what went on in that 30 minutes. No need to rehash it.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> You can expect a canned response that has nothing to do with what you tell them. They they will say: RESOLVED. Wait 5:01, leave the vacinity, cancel and collect your no show fee. Anyone who keeps you waiting 5:00 is a jerk and is going to be a problem one way or another.
> 
> You're an attractive woman...I think we all have an idea what went on in that 30 minutes. No need to rehash it.


No, no. I was in full blown mom mode. There was NOTHING sexual about his demeanor. He was like a spoiled toddler who needs sleep. If my physical safety had been threatened I would have pulled over, kicked him out, called the police... anything. He was a pain in the ass. An inconvenience. A hassle.

I don't want those things either. But for a brief moment in time (about 30 minutes), I allowed myself to put up with it. I won't repeat my mistakes.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

When we got our new Governor he did some things (can't recall the specific resolutions etc...) that basically stopped individual cities in Texas from setting their own rideshare rule requirements.

We can drive in any city in Texas. Some airports require permits but the ones in my area don't.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside *for about 10 minutes *before he came down.


Mistake Numero Uno as many have indicated in this thread. You were a light year over the official wait limit.



> He's stupid drunk and belligerent.


This is the part where you lock your doors, shift your transmission gear to drive and press the vehicle accelerator. Hard. Leaving the aroma of burnt rubber a potent reminder in his nostrils as a point of reflection why he didn't make it into your car.



> Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke.


No. NOBODY is allowed to request you pull over and do them a favor to smoke during the course of a trip. EVER. It's an illegal request and one in which Uber could never defend the pax on. Only you can approve this--which you absurdly consented to-- and then foolishly failed to drive off (where as you indicated, he was smoking OUTSIDE your vehicle at the time, right?) Right?



> This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back...


You had TEN MINUTES to figure out this ride would take FIVE MINUTES?  With all the 21 century tech available at your fingertips right before you??  Especially given the bad start you got off to (by failing to drive away BEFORE he got within a foot of your vehicle) you STILL opted to continue emotionally traumatizing yourself??? 



> Tell me I'm not alone.


Yes you are. Especially after reading the rest of all that. I would've never allowed anyone to abuse me like that. Even during my first week of driving as a n00b when I so blindly wh$red for Lyft.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Regarding the cancel the ride... I didn't know I could leave if they didn't show. I saw this thing pop up but I didn't fully understand that meant I was free to leave and would still be paid. I get it now and won't ever wait. 

And I did try to keep from stopping but I didn't want to turn him billigerant so I was accommodating. Too accommodating. And I would have left but he left "anchors" in my car. Being brand new, and having heard how uber always sides with the pax, I felt trapped. Like, if I left, he would report me and there was a chance uber would deactivate me. That's why my initial post posed "why would uber do this"? 

I've been educated now. I understand now what I can do. I didn't know I could report a problem Paz before this trip. The second I learned I could, I wrote a lengthy letter to uber. 

This won't happen again. But it happened in the first place because of a lack of knowledge and training.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow, all great advice! What have we learned?
As someone already pointed out:



> Good advice has been given- highlights
> 1- 5 min no show cancel
> 1- keep door locked
> 1-threatened with one star- ride over
> ...


Awesome!
I could not agree more! Just one little detail is missing... *The FAST FOOD Drive-through!*
I don't allow Food of any kind in my Car, so that is a no-go in my Book.
Don't do it. Come up with a silly excuse: "Uber won't allow us to go to drive-throughs anymore". whatever.
Remember:

Your Car.
Your Rules.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't have time to read through this long thread but absolutely never worry about your rating. That really makes me mad this jerk threatened you with a 1 star. and I've only had one person in almost 2000 trips wait to see what I rated them . I avoid a lot of hassles with drunks by not driving at night. I have very little tolerance for BS at may age and have never been to jail and don't plan on going.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

drive away and throw his shit out! report him for threats


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I have never been more infuriated reading a story on this Uber forum. Holy crap. To OP, I know you are knew to this but you have to be firm and assertive. The fact that he was 10 minutes late should have signaled something was off to you. Then his attitude should have told you he was likely an entitled piece of shit troublemaker who has no respect for anyone. I am glad he didn't try to hurt you. Also, NEVER LEAVE YOUR CAR to help pax take things to their apartment building. Wtf?That is not your problem. Dump his stuff on the curb and piece out as fast you can can. Goodness.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

went up stairs and a hallway, you could get raped like that, wow, im sure you have been told several times already so i will spare that. but im just thinking this isnt for everyone and im not sure why so many think it is. wait till you get three young punks guiding you around and refuse to leave the car , you will feel kidnapped. i wouldn't let my sister do this ever.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

First bad experience, and it won’t be your last if you keep trusting people. You’re not a teenager, so by god you should know by now ... PEOPLE SUCK...but luckily it’s only 98.7% if all people ....nuff said...wake up, and good luck! Cheers


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah, learned my lesson for sure and now I do much better. This was a great thread for me and would help any rookie driver learn from my mistakes. I certainly made them all!

And 98% of people using uber actually don't suck. I'm prepared now to handle the 2% that do.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> Yeah, learned my lesson for sure and now I do much better. This was a great thread for me and would help any rookie driver learn from my mistakes. I certainly made them all!
> 
> And 98% of people using uber actually don't suck. I'm prepared now to handle the 2% that do.





Love_Monkey said:


> Yeah, learned my lesson for sure and now I do much better. This was a great thread for me and would help any rookie driver learn from my mistakes. I certainly made them all!
> 
> And 98% of people using uber actually don't suck. I'm prepared now to handle the 2% that do.


Just like this site..98% is BS...but there are a lot of good ideas and good people...I'm glad this had helped you...I have learned a lot here too. Cheers!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I just started driving Uber last week and I want to cry about this experience I had on my second night.
> 
> I picked up a guy at an apartment building and he made me wait outside for about 10 minutes before he came down. He's stupid drunk and belligerent. Insists on smoking in my car and I refuse to let him so he makes me pull over so he can smoke. This was a five minute trip. He's gone for another 10 minutes and comes back (he had already threatened me with a 1-star rating and left his things in my car). He wants to go to another stop now. I told him I would prefer to take him to his stop and he can get another Uber and he says "I would prefer to stay with you." He demands I play his music from his phone. He's messing with my center console, turning on lights, mad that my aux cord doesn't work for his phone. I was so shaken up that I took an unprotected left turn and but for the other driver that slammed on their brakes, would have been t-boned. I told him, "My job is to get you home safe so I'm going to concentrate on the road and you can wait until you are home to listen to your music." He was awful the whole ride and then when we get back to his apartment he says that he needs my help carrying his things. I leave my car in the parking lot and go up two flights of stairs, down a long hallway and he takes forever to open his place. He tells me he will look and see what I rated him so I left him five-stars.
> 
> ...


I would write uber and explain what happened so u can get that 1 removed. I would avoid driving after 9pm in the cities especially on the weekends to avoid drunks. If someone is super drunk cancel the ride and tell them to get out.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> That's not even close to horrible on the uber driver spectrum. Annoying yes. Don't put up with pax shit. Avoid grocery stores.
> 
> PS: now you know why the airport has 300 drivers there 24/7.


Your right . Avoid Grocery stores . Not only do they expect you to load and unload their groceries for free . 13 cents a minute minus your costs of operating & owning vehicle is for free but if their groceries fall over in case of a sudden stop the chances of you being given a One rating is good and then they'll blame you on it, besides liquids spill, flour beaks open . It's not worth it .


----------



## tato_ghe (Dec 15, 2016)

And maybe it was already mentioned here already, but as I didn't have time to read through all posts in this long thread:

For your safety and protection against false reports (which he could have made up if you had thrown him out of your car, and some riders still do it even after a perfect uneventful ride just to get their $2.99 back) -

Get a decent dashcam, with front and rearview cameras. With a video footage you could easily fight such false claims.


----------

